# green pipes from aquatherm



## Thiopla4 (Mar 18, 2014)

does anyone have any info about green pipes from aquatherm? how do they work? any good? expensive?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Thiopla4 said:


> does anyone have any info about green pipes from aquatherm? how do they work? any good? expensive?


 talk to a ferguson rep they can fill you in.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Thiopla4 said:


> does anyone have any info about green pipes from aquatherm? how do they work? any good? expensive?


Dunno. Need some information for you first. Need an introduction.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

they had the rep come by our shop to do a demo.. pretty interesting stuff


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> they had the rep come by our shop to do a demo.. pretty interesting stuff


 I like the low flame spread but I still am a sceptic. Heard of company's using it to replace 12 in chill water mains.


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

So they make colored pipes with some kind of impregnated dye material that doesn't leach from the pipe? If you are going to be the standard for potable water would you really do that?

Tracy
Aces Four Construction and Sewer Repair


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

Be careful. Fire rating takes a wrap? Hot water rated pipe has imbedded fiberglass. (Carcinogen). Stuff designed for HVAC. Chlorinated potabłe water is not good for it. Google it. Lots of question and issues in countries where it's been in use long enough to have some history. Pricey too. Proprietary install tools as well. Google is your friend.


----------



## Frankenstein (May 14, 2015)

I have a apartment complex 10 storeys high where there they now had 10 pin hole leaks in the last 2 years. The Aquatherm Fusiotherm green pipe is now 10 years old. Leaks are getting more frequent. It's in a potable hot water ring main system - Aquatherm as usual blame the water may be too hot or could be under too much pressure so ducked out of any warranty claim. 

Anyone else had problems?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Frankenstein said:


> I have a apartment complex 10 storeys high where there they now had 10 pin hole leaks in the last 2 years. The Aquatherm Fusiotherm green pipe is now 10 years old. Leaks are getting more frequent. It's in a potable hot water ring main system - Aquatherm as usual blame the water may be too hot or could be under too much pressure so ducked out of any warranty claim.
> 
> Anyone else had problems?


We have have problems with pinholes from non plumber not doing the intro here..


----------



## Laura Scheffner (Jun 9, 2015)

Thiopla4 said:


> does anyone have any info about green pipes from aquatherm? how do they work? any good? expensive?



I don't know about it, would you plz describe?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

make sure to support aquatherm piping every 3 feet for all sizes.....tucson medical center chose this piping and the contracted installers had to go back to add more straps and hangers because the pipe was sagging so bad. the installers didnt do any wrong , just the material needs better than its own spec....


----------



## dazedel8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ive installed them. they need a lot more support (Obviously). Anything i think 3" and above you have to build a pretty big support for the machine to weld the joints together. The company I was with shifted away from them. I live in Calgary and we do a ton of new commercial construction here (not so much as of late) and ive only seen it used at one place by one company as a design build situation. Im not sure wether engineers dont like it but i wasnt a huge fan of it from a installation point of view. The welding irons are hard to get into tight spaces. Generally sucks working with a hot iron all day. Burns are always a HUGE possibility.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

yup screw the fusion crap


----------

